# Revolution Triad 1.0



## al-fresco (4 Mar 2012)

To my un-tutored eye this:

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/pro...bct=categories/special-offers/red-label-bikes

looks like one hell of a bargain. Am I right in thinking that at £499 this is a damned good entry level MTB? Opinions and alternative suggestions welcomed.


----------



## Cubist (4 Mar 2012)

Yes, looks like very good VFM. Componentry at that level rarely stretches to a Tora Air fork. The original £699 would be reasonable, £499's a bit of a steal. The bits that aren't so good (and there aren't many!) will be good upgrades to save for, or will be a pittance to upgrade via ebay. In fact the wheels are the only thing that would concern me, not because of the ride, but because 475 hubs need constant TLC... Learn to wield a cone spanner and grease gun and you're sorted. That 13.6kg would be reduced once you've ditched the bell and reflectors..............


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Mar 2012)

EBC's bike have a reputation for being well built and well-specced and great VFM. Having owned two, still the owner of one, I'd say they deserve the rep. That looks like a lot of bike for the money.

Had to ask my riding partner to remove the reflectors 'before next time' y'day. I'd keep the bell. Having one goes some way to shutting up people in barbours.


----------



## Peteaud (4 Mar 2012)

Steal at that price.


----------



## al-fresco (5 Mar 2012)

Thank you chaps - N+1 is on it's way!


----------



## al-fresco (13 Mar 2012)

It arrived yesterday. I was tightening the headset when I noticed the titanium bolts - nice touch that I thought! Took it for a 25 mile ride on the forestry tracks up above Glyn Ceiriog and got home after sunset covered in mud and wearing a huge grin. Best £500 I've spent I reckon!


----------

